# Ok I think this wood is aquarium safe that I have. Guys?



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

This is a parrot perch. Dry as a bone. I believe it is 'java wood'. Definitely not apple as it has sort of a fireplacey smell to it. There is a stainless steel screw that I can't remove which would be used to clamp this to a cage bar in a parrot cage. I bought too many for my parrot, I have a few left over, and would like to use them in my tank. It is definitely a hardwood. It is quite heavy. It is definitely 100% dry and does not appear it will leach (going in malawi tank).

The screw is just Steel I'd guess which should be safe. Impellers are steel shafted.

Thoughts?






Here is a video (may still be uploading until about 12:am EST)


----------



## theyangman (Nov 5, 2011)

I bet if you took a pair of pliers to it you could unscrew it from the main branch. It's kind of an eyesore...


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Would be hidden behind the rocks as per my aquascape plan. No issue there. 
So we agree this is fish safe?


----------



## inurocker (May 9, 2011)

I wouldn't give it a second thought. Back that bolt out give it a good soak in hot water in the tub and a good scrub and put er in. I'll bet it is dense enough to sink on its own. Having worked with parrots any thing put in the cage has to be super tough, soft woods get reduced to splinters in a mater of hours even oak.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

That bolt is IN there dude.I don't think I can back them out.. Any tips??

Thanks btw


----------



## Mbunaaddict (Oct 28, 2010)

If your just worried about it being an eye soar just take a hacksaw to it cut it right off.


----------



## inurocker (May 9, 2011)

It was most likely epoxied in. It shouldn't hurt to leave it. Or you could cut it off even with a hack saw. If you really want it out, try a propane torch to heat it up (just the bolt) it should melt the glue and try while its hot.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Epoxied sounds likely. Do you figure this will harm the fish? The epoxy? If so I don't wish to take the risk. I suppose I could simply chainsaw that whole portion with the bolt off... I'd have to borrow a chainsaw...

Otherwise, if we are in agreement that the epoxy and screw and wood are safe, just final check before it goes in the water. I'm waiting a good 48 hours to let all the experts chime in. Safety first. Screwups second


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks totally safe for me. Rust is really not a big problem. Before plastics became the nor, many tank items were metal. If you think of how long it takes to rust and potentially leach something into the water compared to the amount of water changing we do, rust is not a top pollutant to worry about. Keep the nitrates down and the rust will be gone, too.

Excellent picture of totally dry wood. You can see the last little growth ring around the outside of the wood and this is normal but what you don't want to see is wood that gets a dramatically different color as you go closer to the center. A change in color indicates a change in moisture content in many cases.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Sounds like a green light then assuming the epoxy which likely holds the screw in is safe?


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Once dried I think the epoxy is inert just the same as silicone. Either can be bad when not cured but your epoxy is definitely cured well. There are probably more chemicals gassing off from carpets and cabinets than the epoxy will put in your water. Safe to go.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Since nobody has suggested that this wood is dangerous, and people think the epoxy/screw is safe, and it is totally dry, I will be adding it to the aquarium tonight, and then post a picture. Fingers crossed. And it floats believe it or not. It doesn't sink. It sinks a bit as its heavy but wont bottom out it floats a couple inches off the surface.

A large stone bridge will lock it into position...


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

With a little patience and a lot of torque the screw came out. No Epoxy! Bonus!
Going in tonight.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

inurocker said:


> I wouldn't give it a second thought. Back that bolt out give it a good soak in hot water in the tub and a good scrub and put er in. I'll bet it is dense enough to sink on its own. Having worked with parrots any thing put in the cage has to be super tough, soft woods get reduced to splinters in a mater of hours even oak.


They do like to chew those soft woods to shreds those parrots. :lol:


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

What the heck is this?


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

*** removed it due to the mysterious white styrofoam that emerged from it mysteriously..... :-?


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

I went digging feeling and smelling. It was sap. The wood looked drier than it actually was. You never actually know do ya. I think I got it out fast enough to prevent harm to the fish. Total in tank time was maybe 6HR. I have carbon in anyways now.

So just the rockscape I guess.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

The sap was very gooey and non liquid so I think any that made it into the water would have been taken up by the carbon by now so I think we're good...


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I suspect you are the victim of some "reworking" mother nature to make it sell better. People tend to shy away from things that have cracks even though cracks in dry wood are natural. I think they used wood filler on the crack before coating it. In a parrot cage where it never got really wet it would stay and what did they care if it fell out? They had your money!

Wood filler is not designed to be used under water as it often has fine sawdust as part of the mix. When the sawdust got really soaked, it expanded and squeezed out. Most likely no harm done.

Just guessing from here but that is my guess.


----------



## inurocker (May 9, 2011)

Did you soak it in hot water and scrub first? I have had sap come out of some mopani wood never caused a problem with the fish. I just pulled it out and soaked in hot water again. I would say your safe.


----------

